# Stihl MS 271 or Echo CS 590



## Carburetorless (Aug 1, 2015)

Which is the better saw?


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 1, 2015)

My company uses Stihl, I'm really not a fan. I love echos, they are professional quality at just above homeowner prices. You'll get alot of opinions I'm sure. They're both good saws, they do work, I just like echo.


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cs590. Best saw ever made in human history. At least that's what I read on here......


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 1, 2015)

590 is awesome. It's a 60cc "consumer" saw but has a split magnesium case only found on the other guys pro saws. For around $400 you will never find a better saw. I think echo is smashed on because they are a box store saw, but are not built like one.


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 1, 2015)

I was about to pull the trigger on the MS 271, then I read about the 5 year warranty on the Echo. So I started looking into it, and everything is pointing to the Echo as my next saw.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Aug 1, 2015)

I've never pulled the trigger on a 271, so I can't comment on that. But I do own a 590 for firewood cutting and like it a lot. Not as strong as my buddies ms362, but then I wouldn't expect it to be since there's a couple hundred dollar difference between the two. When I bought my 590, I bought it because it's the best bang for the buck in a 60cc saw (kinda like my couple year old 5020AV). I _did not_ buy it because of the warranty, figuring most saws when built right would far outlast it anyways (be it whatever brand). In all actuality you probably can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 1, 2015)

Never ran anything other than a Stihl , Pioneer, or Poulan.
My MS270 hasn't given me any problems.


----------



## The Herring (Aug 1, 2015)

Never used the Echo. I ocassionally run a 271 for limbing and light bucking, it is a great saw. I run it with a razor sharp yellow label full chisel and it devours wood. That said the 271 was a luxury buy for me as a backup to my 391 and to outfit an extra groundie if need be. It also helps when I'm being a baby and don't feel like slinging the 391. I sometimes bring it up the tree when I want a little more bar than Ive got on my 201T. The 271 is definitely not my go to saw but I'm happy with it. I have drank the Stihl koolaide so I'm probably biased, either way I don't see myself owning any Echos in the future although their top handle did get my attention but not enough to stop me from paying a fortune for a 201T. Long story short my opinion, for what its worth (free opinions are always worth what ya pay for em), I'd say 271.


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 2, 2015)

About the only thing I don't like about the Echo at this point is the fact that it's not a Stihl, but I think I'll get over it.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 2, 2015)

I think if you drink the echo kool-aid you wont go back. The stihl kool-aid is sweet but pricey.


----------



## The Herring (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm suspicious of the pricing on the Echos. Based on the stat sheets you are getting more saw for less money with the Echo compared to the Stihl, or even a Husky for that matter. It sounds like the proverbial free lunch to me, I would love to know with absolute certainty why they cost less (I am sure there is no shortage of conjecture). On the flipside maybe the saws are the same but with the Stihl you are paying a premium for the dealer network or maybe just the name. There is something to be said for both. The name only commands a premium if it is built on a solid reputation, and being on a first name basis with the few guys at my local Stihl dealer (guys who know saws) is worth something. I don't think the Echos command a large share of the US "professional" chainsaw market (conjecture, not fact) or atleast everyone I see is usually arguing Stihl VS Husky. I would think that if the quality was there Echo would command a larger share of the market given the price advantage? Guy who run them do seem to like them, and no-one who ran one (like for more than a few days) ever told me they suck. Maybe in another life I'd try one but I'm a stubborn Yankee and I've made my choice and I ain't changing now...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 2, 2015)

i have never ran my echo 590 against a ms362 but my old boss has a ms 361 and both with 24"bars there wasnt much difference. I will say that he doesnt sharpen his chains the best but for the price difference ill sick with my echo.


----------



## The Herring (Aug 2, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> i have never ran my echo 590 against a ms362 but my old boss has a ms 361 and both with 24"bars there wasnt much difference. I will say that he doesnt sharpen his chains the best but for the price difference ill sick with my echo.


Good performance, but how about overall quality and longevity? On par? That isn't a loaded question, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 2, 2015)

All of our Stihls except the 201s act up. I spent 15 minutes Friday trying to start the 362 with no success. I'm sure our maintenance schedule has something to do with it but I expect that from a poulan, not stihl. Our 261 burned up a couple of weeks back. I'd like to take an echo in the field and treat it the way we do our Stihls and really compare them.


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 2, 2015)

But my boss used stihl and his dad used stihl so there's probably no changing that. Plus I hate stihl fuel and oil caps but I don't think I want to get that snow ball rolling.


----------



## The Herring (Aug 2, 2015)

I treat my saws well and they return the favor, or it might be me just getting lucky. I view them as critical life safety equipment just like rope. Having a saw conk out at the wrong time can lead to more than just soiled pants, both in the tree and on the ground. A good running saw is both a practical necessity and a matter of pride. This is why I place a lot of stock in the reputation of the name on the side of the saw, as I would imagine others who have come before me have done. My grandfather has Stihls that are older than I am and still run, if ya ask him he'd tell you tall tales about taking them into the woods uphill both ways before breakfast and felling entire forests before lunch. I'll probably craft similar stories when I'm too old to do much of anything else. There is a lot in a name, and blind brand loyalty doesn't persist long in the absence of the performance to back it up. Having no reputation might be worse than having a bad one. I still have a sweet spot for the underdog, I'd just want more info before I spent the $$$. Which I believe was the original goal of this thread before I started in on long rants having nothing to do with 271 VS 590, and for that I apologize...


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 2, 2015)

With a 5 year home owner - 1 year commercial warranty I'm not too concerned. Stihl only has a 3 month commercial warranty. That speaks volumes to me.


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 2, 2015)

Carburetorless said:


> With a 5 year home owner - 1 year commercial warranty I'm not too concerned. Stihl only has a 3 month commercial warranty. That speaks volumes to me.


I agree.


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 2, 2015)

ScottinAK said:


> I agree.



Every company talks a big talk, and Stihl is no exception; however, the one that puts 5 times the warranty on their product is the one who has 5 times the confidence in their product. I'm not going to complain about the price being lower.


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 2, 2015)

Carburetorless said:


> Every company talks a big talk, and Stihl is no exception; however, the one that puts 5 times the warranty on their product is the one who has 5 times the confidence in their product. I'm not going to complain about the price being lower.


Have you ran it much?


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Aug 4, 2015)

I ran an Echo top handle for a few weeks willing to give it a real go. Not the saw in question, but i was willing to try Echo. It was a poorly built, boggy, hard starting, underpowered, piece of goat ****. We tried to tune it, then we gave it to a damn fine saw tech to tune. No luck. I brought it back to the store I bought it from and told them if they would take it back I would buy a 201t. They did. End of Echo for me. If they didn't take it back I was planning on stuffing the oil tank with black powder and letting it echo off into eternity.
End of rant.


----------

